# 40k on stock suspension....what would you change today?



## GTO-m (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm new, and baffled by the Pedders phenomonon. It's really unclear what's really a good investment for a daily driver, and what's above and beyond what I'd need or want to pay for.

My big issue is that I've been shredding tires prematurely under normal use. The inside sidewalls are getting damaged from strut rub. I e-mailed a Pedders guy what he recommended, and he responded that I should get a "no rub kit" consisting of the following:

Part # Component Price
4306 GTO Strut Clevis Bolt and Nut Package, Single Use $15.45
4306 GTO Strut Clevis Bolt and Nut Package, Single Use $15.45
4358 GTO Bump Stop Front Requires 2 packages $36.12
4358 GTO Bump Stop Front Requires 2 packages $36.12
5030 GTO Strut Bearing. $38.57
5030 GTO Strut Bearing. $38.57
5851 GTO eXtreme Strut Mount $42.99
5851 GTO eXtreme Strut Mount $42.99
EP9019 GTO Urethane REAR Radius Rod Bush $36.62
EP9166 GTO Urethane Front Radius rod bushings and caster adjusters $252.39
PDUSA5409 Pont GTO 5409 Replacement Front Radius Rod Nut. Gm P/N 11076363 $3.99
PDUSA5409 Pont GTO 5409 Replacement Front Radius Rod Nut. Gm P/N 11076363 $3.99 

But I'm not sure if while going to all this trouble, I should just get the shocks/springs/etc replaced. The car has 40k so I'm not sure what the life expectancy is on that stuff. The front suspension just feels sloppy sometimes...and more importantly I'm about to throw on a new set of tires and want them to wear normally. Advice? Any place to get this done and the alignment properly performed around Boston?


----------

